# The Marijuana Passion Slang and proper Terms and definitions



## Hushpuppy

This being a Beginning growers Forum, there are many things for beginners to learn, and the terms that we use here that are either slang or proper terms for Marijuana growing, is an important part of the learning curve for new growers who come to this forum. We feel this will help you in conversing with the veterans among us 

*first set of terms*

*Autoflower*= A type of MJ that does not require equal periods of dark and light to flower. This type of plant is genetically predisposed to flower as soon as it reaches sexual maturity
*Bloom*= One part of a 2 or 3 part nutrient formula that is used to encourage both rooting and flowering. Used in small amounts during Veg and larger amounts during Flower.
*EC*= Electrical Conductivity. A form of measure for testing the amount of total dissolved solids.
*Fan* *leaf*= a larger leaf which grows on a plant during the Veg stage. Also called water leaves, and shade leaves or sun leaves.
*Flower*= the stage of growth in the plants when the buds are growing.
*Fronds*= The fingers, blades, leaflets, individual extensions of an individual MJ leaf.
*FIM*= a technique for slowing the vertical growth of a plant, also used to cause a plant to become more "bushy" by encouraging more branch growth.
*Grow*= One part of a 2 or 3 part nutrient that is used to encourage vegetative growth of the plants.
*HID*= term for high intensity discharge. This is a type off light that puts out a very high amount of light energy. There are several types but we use only 2 of them, the HPS and MH.
*Hot*= a high amount of nutrients, highly condensed nutrients, usually harmful to plants.
*HPS*= High pressure sodium. One kind of high light energy output lights that produces light in the color spectrum that the plants prefer for flowering.
*Lumens*= a measure of the amount of light energy that is being emitted from a given light source.
*Lux*= a measure of light energy that is striking a given point.
*Macro*= the main nutrients Nitrogen, Phosphorous, and Potassium that are used in nutrient formulas for feeding plants. These are used in high quantities by the plants.
*Medium*= the material used to hold plants in place and contain their roots for protection. Ground soil is an organic medium, while clay pebbles are synthetic medium. 
*Micro*= shortened term for micronutrient which is one part of a 3 part nutrient formula. It has the elements which are not used in as high of quantities as the Macronutrients.
*MH*= Metal Halide. One kind of high light energy output lights that produces light in the color spectrum that can be used during the Veg stage.
*Nanners*= a male sexual organ known as an anther. It is that part of the male organ that produces and releases pollen.
*Noobs*= Those people who are new to growing Marijuana.
*Nutes*= shortened term for nutrients, fertilizers, elements used to feed the plants.
*Nuteburn*= a condition where the tips of the leaf fronds are damaged to appear that they are burned, caused by too much nutrient.
*Organic*= those things which are derived through natural means. Usually referring to soil or nutrients which have been taken from nature or derived through natural means. 
*Overnute*= too much added nutrient which can damage plants.
*PH*= Potential Hydrogen. A measure of the ratio of acidity to alkalinity of a solution. Very important for plant uptake of nutrients from a solution.
*Photoperiod*= a type of MJ that requires a dark period and light period of equal length to flower.
*PPM*= Parts per million. A form of measure used to check the level of dissolved solids in a solution.
*preflowers*= those parts of the plant that are the sexual markers of the plant. These are actually the same sexual organs that grow in the buds. The females are noted by 2 white pistil hairs (which are not present with the male preflowers). 
*Scrog*= screen of green. a method of growing where plant growth is held below a screen of wire or string and is encouraged to grow horizontally until flowering begins.
*SOG*= sea of green. A method of growing where plants are packed closely together and encouraged to grow straight up.
*Spectrum=* a measure of the color of a given source of light energy. Can be given in degrees Kelvin, ie. 6500K, or in nanometers, ie. 450nm.
*Sugar* *leaves*= Also called bud leaves as they grow in and around the buds and get resin gland growth on them which looks like sprinkled sugar when they are close to ripe.
*Synthetic*= Man made. Usually referring to soil or nutrients that are made through scientific or mechanical processes.
*TDS*= Total dissolved solids. A measure for the amount of elements that are dissolved in water, usually given in EC or PPM. Used for determining the amount of nutrients used in a given water supply.
*Veg*= shortened term for vegetative stage of plants, when they are growing past the seedling/rooting stage but not yet entered the flowering stage.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Thanks man!
(more work/time than some might think)

---> Sticky vote <----

.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmm i see that going torwards helping alot of people man nice


----------



## BenfukD

it is already here.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981

found in the resources section

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## Rosebud

Consider it stuck~Thanks  HP and THG.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thankyou all  I know we have another Glossary of terms that can be found in the resources section of this forum but that is more of a formal term glossary where this one is more of the terms that most of us here use. Some of the terms we use are slang so I hope this will help new growers who are seeking assistance with our group of experienced veterans


----------



## Twitchard

Awesome! I learned a few terms here, thanks Hushpuppy


----------



## kletus

Lots of good stuff here.. Thanks for sharing &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## stinkyattic

mariaverla8 said:


> We have some surplus clones available. All healthy, rooted, bug/disease free, and no toxic pesticides.
> The strains we offer have all been flowered and are F2 to F4 generation. Our collective currently has these strains in stock: $8per clone $15 teens
> 
> Ken’s Grand Daddy Purple
> Bubba Kush
> Platinum Kush
> Blue Cookies
> Girls Scout Cookies
> Gelato #33
> Gorilla Glue #4
> Ken’s Candyland
> Purple Punch
> Forbidden Fruit
> Wedding Cake
> Slurricane #7
> Pink Candy
> Grease MOnkey
> Runtz
> Biscotti
> Peanut Butter Breath
> 
> Feel free to contact us with any questions! Contact us via Sms or call 661,237 3278, whatsapp via 213-537-3389, visit our website Marijuanashops.ml.... Thanks


Bro. They offer paid advertising to support the site, if you are a serious supplier. Otherwise, take that spam outta here. Like we don't already have the best genetics lol... I've got more strains than that in my dang attic!


----------

